# Touch wiz Launcher CM9



## johnminator2468

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Just found a touch wiz for the fassy super clean smooth and stable just install in cwm reboot select touchwiz.
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]

Hi, this is port TouchWiz 4 from Samsung only ICS.
What would have worked all of the features should be installed in / system / app.
Repaired scrolling wallpaper.
How to install TouchWiz 4.0 for Samsung Galaxy S video
Version for Galaxy Nexus with the lower bar (the author hesitated to specify the source)
Version TouchWiz 4.0 for 2.2.x/2.3.x
[/background]
update.TouchWiz4.ICS.zip


----------



## KaptinKrunK

screenieS?


----------



## bbach7139

Smooth and stable indeed! Thanks for this! I was wondering, would it possible for someone to modify for re-sizable widget functionality? I really like the ICS calendar, and normally expand it. But anyways, this is great!


----------



## johnminator2468

cool right


----------



## KeithN

Looks like the same as the launcher on the S2. I'm set on the 4.0 launchers myself (Apex atm). For future reference this probably shouldn't be in the dev section.


----------



## droidstyle

Nova launcher FTW!


----------



## bigjobber69

isnt the whole point of aosp to get ride of TW? inmo anyways. Apex ftw as well


----------



## KaptinKrunK

personally i use apex


----------



## nybs31

What does this offer besides what apex or nova or trebuchet offers?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbr05ki

nybs31 said:


> What does this offer besides what apex or nova or trebuchet offers?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Nothing. It's quite bare. That being so makes it pretty fast and furious.


----------



## greatdaneduke

Will this work on the SGT 7 (SCH-I800)?
I am running aokp build36.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

It should work okay. There is nothing special between either that should change if the launcher will function or not.

Sent from my NookTablet


----------



## jadenguy

Does this work on AOKP as well?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN

Same as above(my last post)

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## greatdaneduke

Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## jadenguy

KeithN said:


> Same as above(my last post)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Very right, I stopped reading his post after the model number, my apologies. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## 94SupraTT

johnminator2468 said:


> Mod Type:: Theme
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)
> 
> Mod Status:: Stable
> 
> Apply In:: CWM Recovery
> 
> Requires Root:: Yes
> 
> Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)
> 
> Source::
> Just found a touch wiz for the fassy super clean smooth and stable just install in cwm reboot select touchwiz.
> 
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Hi, this is port TouchWiz 4 from Samsung only ICS.
> What would have worked all of the features should be installed in / system / app.
> Repaired scrolling wallpaper.
> How to install TouchWiz 4.0 for Samsung Galaxy S video
> Version for Galaxy Nexus with the lower bar (the author hesitated to specify the source)
> Version TouchWiz 4.0 for 2.2.x/2.3.x[/background]
> 
> update.TouchWiz4.ICS.zip


Can i switch back and forth between this and trebuchet launcher?


----------



## jbr05ki

Yes. It doesn't replace anything.



94SupraTT said:


> Can i switch back and forth between this and trebuchet launcher?


----------



## johnminator2468

it should work on all cm9 yall


----------

